# HELP! Lost Snakes :(



## Jd88 (Jul 25, 2009)

Between weds night and midday thurs, my 8inch trinket snake went missing. we searched the whole room but as we didn't know how long she'd been missing, and due to her size it was a bit of a long shot. There are plenty of places for a snake to disappear into (gaps in the floorboards/airing cupboard). We've only had her for about a month and we're really worried for her. As if that wasn't bad enough, last night my 1 and a half foot blairs grey banded kingsnake also went missing. (this has never happened before, we handle them regularly and they have everything they need in their tanks) it's just a bad coincidence that they went missing in the same week. Desperately want to find them so if anyone can help we'd really appreciate it. jack x


----------



## reptiledanny (Jul 23, 2009)

a gd method that i heard was putting a bit of flour-the food sort in the cracks and things were they might hide and if they do choose to cum owt they will slither through the flour makein a mark and then u might be able to find them. they also might go into it.


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry to here that guys, what i would do is put mice/rats out on plates in open areas near the tanks, main rooms and airing cupboards also put a hide about afoot away from the food you can use trainers, clothes screwed up or bin lids. do it when the sun go's down and in the morning you should find the food has gone and your snake under the hide. snakes like to rest after eating in a hide to digest.good luck! let me know how it goes.
todd


----------



## Jd88 (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah, there's that many cracks in the floor and stuff that it'd take forever to cover them all with flour. left pinkies out for the last few nights but they're not interested yet. we've left the hides out on heat mats and the water bowls are out too but they haven't come out yet. only thing that worries me is if the kingsnake finds the trinket snake cause he'll eat her:S taking the floorboards in my dad's room up tomorrow so we'll see what that turns up. thanks for the help!


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

fingers crossed mate!!


----------



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi i have some advice for yhur lost snake 
If Yhu Have Loads Of Cracks round the house then Leave Mice There on plates and Wake Up or check on the cracks Every so often or attach Cameras around yhur house thn link them all to a set of Tvs and Bingo One day yhu'll have all yhur Snakes Bk P.s I did that with my Black Mamba Ages Ago The thing bit meh BUT I arrived a hospital Just intime x Get bk to meh asap


----------



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

my corn snake went missing for 3 months , i gave up put my music on turned the bass up and she came out from the chair in the front room , she took two weeks to warm up and eat , but she has got 6 babys now also and doing fine . dont give up put some bass on it might be sleeping and need a wake up call or try some mice , try cracking the brain ! not good but the snakes love the smell and come out . good luck keep us up dated


----------



## Jd88 (Jul 25, 2009)

were having a party on the 31st and my 4yr old cousin went to wash her hands in the bathroom and the kingsnake was just there on the floor. must have been behind the sink unit keeping warm on the water pipes and the noise made him come out. really really relieved but still havent found the trinket thanks for all the advice


----------



## Jd88 (Jul 25, 2009)

P.S he's doing fine, felt warm when we found him and he's been eating fine since..ate every day for three days and now he's back to his normal eating pattern.


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

eeee...hope you find your trinket, if your king did find her and got hungry Im sure he wouldn't have eaten a mouse a day if he had found her. She should turn up soon, ill cross ma fingers for you


----------

